# Ts in tenerife



## Cyberc (Feb 16, 2016)

We are currently staying at the canary island Tenerife. 

Today we had a visit from a salesman

He was of course trying to sell his product here on the canary island. During the talk he told me that since they were a developer they were allowed to give my timeshare back on my behalf 

I of course knew this was totally bs and from that point he had more than lost me. 

The product he was trying to sell was a fractional ownership and after paying the mf for xx years it was all mine as a real apartment for the entire year I could then choose to sell for a huge profit . Since I knew he was all lying I didn't ask for details and couldn't stop wondering why a resort would have these lying employees going around - but I guess it's the same all over.  They say whatever gets you on the hook. 

Regards


----------

